# Xbox 360 Controller Emulator



## Deafty (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi. I want use this programme but do not understand how to install correctly.

I use xp pro x64.

Link to programme:http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=379477

Link to other threads about this:http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=761887&page=2


Can you please help me.

I understand I should replace the xinput9_1_0.dll file that is in my wow64 folder (is this correct) and what other steps should I take?

Thanks,..


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

are you having trouble replacing the *"xinput9_1_0.dll"* file?


----------



## Deafty (Dec 27, 2008)

I can replace it,..my settings allow this.
But which one and where?

It is located in windows/syswow64, windows/sys32
and do I also put "xbox360emu" in the same place?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's a link for the file: http://www.bizarrecreations.com/foru...p?f=41&t=16640

I'll post a brief tutorial of how it works out but a WARNING goes out to those who want to perform it, DO it at your own risk.I tried it only for one game as of now & it's working fine.As time permits I will be testing more GFW titles which mandate 360 controller to be plugged in.

Step 1: Download the rar file from the above link.
Step 2: Unrar it & you'll have 3 files, Viz Read Me file, src.zip & xinput1_3.dll
Step 3: The only file you would be needing is xinput1_3.dll.Create 3 copies of it & rename them to xinput1_3.dll, xinput1_2.dll and xinput1_1.dll.After that just copy these files to C:\Windows\System32 directory & replace them. (Back up the original xinput1_3.dll, xinput1_2.dll and xinput1_1.dll if you want)
Step 4: Once that is done, try the game & see if it maps your generic controller to the Xbox 360 one.

IF NOT then try this:
Step 1: Open Regedit (Back up Registry or do not try any modification without any prior experience)
Step 2: Note the name of your gamepad in Control Panel ---> Game controllers & note down it's name. In my case it was "Generic USB controller"
Step 3: Under regedit, Hit Ctrl+F & type the name of your controller & hit enter.You should get a result with your controllers OEMName listed on the right hand side.All you need to do is right click & Modify it's Value data to XBOX 360 Controller for Windows.Below is an image to illustrate how it looks.











And Voilla.You're all done.The game should assume that you have a Xbox 360 controller plugged in.All you need is a generic gamepad & a game which requires a Xbox 360 controller.All credit goes to pablocoo for putting the way to get it to work on Kane & Lynch boards (GameFAQ forums) & Racer_S who has modified this .dll files.

Happy gaming.

NOTE: Before modifying anything in the Registry you're not sure about please confirm it out here.Rather than renaming anything & causing your software configuration to go haywire.
http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98129


----------



## Deafty (Dec 27, 2008)

What about the "syswow64" folder?
And does this apply to a 64bit PC?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I think it applies to a 64 bit machine

The folder is probably "syswow" or "syswow86" not sure I haven't had a 32 bit OS for a 2 and a half years


----------



## Deafty (Dec 27, 2008)

Misunderstanding perhaps,...I have a 64bit os too.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The pic below show the files to erease

I'm using Windows 7 RC so I would expect some differences. But it looks like those are the files alright.


*Make sure to back them up!*


----------

